# Poser son cul



## vegangirl

Bonjour. Comment traduisez-vous cela ? Pose ton cul là, mon poulet.

Je traduis ça comme ça : Take your ass in down, darling.

Contexte : Hayden dit à son mari de s’asseoir parce-qu’elle lui a préparé à manger pour son anniversaire. Elle lui a fait un festin rien que pour lui. Elle lui a fait la surprise. Elle lui a préparé un gâteau au chocolat. Il est comblé. Elle a fait tout cela par amour pour lui. Ce repas est son cadeau d’anniversaire. Hayden est très attentionnée avec lui alors il est fou de joie.

La phrase « pose son cul » est une expression. C’est du langage familier. C’est de l’argot. La partie de la phrase qui me pose problème est le mot "pose". J'ai du mal à traduire cela. Si quelqu’un m’aidait, ce serait très gentil. Merci.


----------



## shorewoman

Have a seat, darling.  
When we say "sit down" that sounds more forceful.  "Have a seat" is a polite suggestion.


----------



## GEmatt

Or _sit yourself down, darling/honey/poppet_ etc., although that might be more BE.


----------



## boterham

sit your ass down, baby?


----------



## bellygroove99

boterham said:


> sit your ass down, baby?


 

This is very 'young people speak', personally I wouldn't use it even though I am a young person! I like 'sit yourself down'


----------



## boterham

bellygroove99 said:


> This is very 'young people speak', personally I wouldn't use it even though I am a young person! I like 'sit yourself down'


 
OK... It's just because the French was a bit sort of... not so polite...


----------



## Shang Qin Li

We have an expression in the UK; it is colloquial but not vulgar
"*take a pew, honey*"
(a pew is that type of long bench you find in churches)


----------



## GEmatt

Is that current, SQL?


----------



## Shang Qin Li

GEmatt said:


> Is that current, SQL?


 

Well.... fairly (at least a few years back)


----------



## panzemeyer

boterham said:


> OK... It's just because the French was a bit sort of... not so polite...


True. "Cul" is vulgar. "Have a seat" is way too formal compared to "pose ton cul".

"Sit your ass down, baby" (boterham's suggestion) sounds good to me.


----------



## wildan1

Anything with _ass/arse_ in it is going to be stronger in English than it is in French as described by vegangirl.

_Sit yourself down is the best_ in my opinion.


----------



## panzemeyer

I disagree. Sit yourself down literaly means "assieds-toi". You can't compare it with "pose ton cul". 

Btw, a woman would never say "pose ton cul" to her husband, unless she wants to very offensive (they're having a row) or provocative (when said ironically).


----------



## GEmatt

panzemeyer said:


> Sit yourself down literaly means "assieds-toi".


It doesn't, I'm afraid.
_Assieds-toi_ is the informal imperative, and simply corresponds to _sit down_. _Sit yourself down_ is more emphatic and familiar, without being vulgar, offensive or provocative. I suppose it depends on Hayden. If she is being saucy and smart-mouthed, then _sit your ass down_ might actually be more appropriate. I can also imagine that being said in an Ebonics context. Otherwise, I'd be careful of the _ass/arse_ versions, for reasons wildan and bellygroove have mentioned.


----------



## DearPrudence

panzemeyer said:


> I disagree. Sit yourself down literaly means "assieds-toi". You can't compare it with "pose ton cul".
> 
> Btw, a woman would never say "pose ton cul" to her husband, unless she wants to very offensive (they're having a row) or provocative (when said ironically).


Argh, my father often tells that to my mother or (female) friends who are very busy, going back & forth to the kitchen & never sitting down a bit to have a chat  Maybe my parents, after decades of marriage, should divorce!! What an eye opener  

That's not really refined, but I wouldn't say that it's vulgar, just very colloquial or humorous, depending on the tone of course 

(sorry, that doesn't help much  )


----------



## melu85

what about "park yourself"?


----------



## samdebretagne

How about "(Why don't you) take a load off, dear" or "sit your butt down darling"?


----------



## Teafrog

Whether we like it or not (for whatever personal reason), the original Q is "Pose ton cul là, mon poulet". It is colloquial, bordering on rude, but the addition of "mon poulet" make it personal. I therefore suggest we skip all the niceties 



boterham said:


> sit your ass down, baby?


I like that translation, as it is very close to the original sentence


bellygroove99 said:


> This is very 'young people speak', personally I wouldn't use it even though I am a young person! I like 'sit yourself down'


Sit yourself down is too soft, imo, and not in keeping with the original register.

As an alternative (UK version!), I suggest "plonk yourself down here, sweetie" (or "park yourself down here, my duck" , if you wish to be really old fashionned). "Park your bum here, my sweet" is another possibility, and is close to the original Q.

I hope I haven't offended anyone…


----------



## david314

melu85 said:


> what about "park yourself"?


 My first thought was: *Park it! *


----------



## Shang Qin Li

david314 said:


> My first thought was: *Park it! *


 
This debate is becoming really funny ! (not funny = weird, funny = full of fun)
If I said to my wife "park it", she'd go out and park the car...! 
Why doesn't everyone just forget about "_pose ton cul_" and simply say "sit down" or "take a seat".
I would never dare say "_pose ton cul_" to anyone, unless I was very furious; ex: someone who has been pacing the room for 20 mns, talking rubbish, making a nuisance of him/herself.... Then I would say that: "_Maintenant pose ton cul, et ferme là_ !" = "put your arse down somewhere and just shut your f...... up !


----------



## wildan1

Well, in any case, vegangirl, _"take your ass down"_ isn't an option you can use.

_Ass/arse_ or not, it's up to you. But if you aren't sure of its impact in the situation, I would suggest you avoid including it. 

Another AE suggestion: _Take a load off, honey_


----------



## Shang Qin Li

wildan1 said:


> Well, in any case, vegangirl, _"take your ass down"_ isn't an option you can use.
> 
> _Ass/arse_ or not, it's up to you. But if you aren't sure of its impact in the situation, I would suggest you avoid including it.
> 
> Another AE suggestion: _Take a load off, honey_


 
Quite right Wildan
That is not so offensive. Still, I don't know how you manage to come up with so many expressions in the US. Makes us feel we're 10 years behind you in the UK. Maybe we are.....


----------



## Outsider

Shang Qin Li said:


> Why doesn't everyone just forget about "_pose ton cul_" and simply say "sit down" or "take a seat".


Perhaps because _Pose ton cul_ is more expressive. I rather like it.

I don't understand the apparent shock of some respondents. There are very similar expressions in English, such as "Sit your ass down". Whether the degree of informality associated with them is the same as that of the French phrase, I do not know, but such expressions seem more colloquial than offensive to me. Of course, the particular context may add a negative connotation to them, as with everything.


----------



## Shang Qin Li

Outsider said:


> Perhaps because _Pose ton cul_ is more expressive. I rather like it.
> 
> I don't understand the apparent shock of some respondents. There are very similar expressions in English, such as "Sit your ass down". Whether the degree of informality associated with them is the same as that of the French phrase, I do not know, but such expressions seem more colloquial than offensive to me. Of course, the particular context may add a negative connotation to them, as with everything.


 
It is indeed more expressive
But... it's quite vulgar. That's why I would not use it, in French or in English, unless I was really "_pissed off_"
But that's just me.... Maybe I am a bit too much of a puritan after all...


----------



## Jamhead

"Sit you're ass there, darling." That makes sense and is often used. I'm pritty sure it is what you want to say. It is slang, and it is not a strange register even though if you left out darling it would be a very rude order, with darling it is a friendly order.


----------



## sam's mum

I like _park your arse down here/there, darling._ I can just hear my father saying that to my mum. Or probably better, _Park your bum_


----------



## Shang Qin Li

Jamhead said:


> "Sit you're ass there, darling." That makes sense and is often used. I'm pritty sure it is what you want to say. It is slang, and it is not a strange register even though if you left out darling it would be a very rude order, with darling it is a friendly order.


 
It may be so, but I would not say it to my wife, even with "my darling"
..."pose ton cul, ma chérie"... ????
'...I don't want to get divorced....


----------



## mathiine

ou alors en ajoutant un adjectif :* pose ton ptit cul ma poule*


----------



## Shang Qin Li

mathiine said:


> ou alors en ajoutant un adjectif :* pose ton ptit cul ma poule*


 
No, not even that ! "ma poule" is not that nice a word to say to a woman


----------



## mathiine

Shang Qin Li said:


> No, not even that ! "ma poule" is not that nice a word to say to a woman



			 		 		 		 		Depends on the context. I would smile if my bf told me that. And between friends (girlfriends), it is common!


----------



## Shang Qin Li

mathiine said:


> Depends on the context. I would smile if my bf told me that. And between friends (girlfriends), it is common!


 
If your female friends don't mind, then OK. It all depends whom you're with and how susceptible he/she can be. That said, "ma poulette" is nicer. I said it to my wife a couple of times, as well as 'mon chaton', 'mon petit coeur', etc.. and she never found that offensive. But I would never tell her (or anyone else) "pose ton cul....." There are degrees, levels of speech, that one has to be careful of.


----------



## Teafrog

Shang Qin Li said:


> … Maybe I am a bit too much of a puritan after all... /quote]
> Er…, yes
> 
> 
> Jamhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Sit you're ass there, darling." That makes sense and is often used. I'm pritty sure it is what you want to say. It is slang, and it is not a strange register even though if you left out darling it would be a very rude order, with darling it is a friendly order.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Besides, as I said earlier, it is not up to us to translate wrongly what the original query "  Comment traduisez-vous cela ? *Pose ton cul là, mon poulet*." by filtering the 'possible correct answers' with our hangups or 'gut reactions' .
> That's the sentence to translate, whether you think it's rude or not
Click to expand...


----------



## Spleen

Loving all your remarks and expressions from the UK and the US.
In this particular context I can imagine her saying : Now, sit yourself down here, honey (while patting the chair) as she's excited for him to enjoy all that she has prepared for him. The other "ass/arse" stuff doesn't work for me here either.


----------



## panzemeyer

DearPrudence said:


> Argh, my father often tells that to my mother or (female) friends who are very busy, going back & forth to the kitchen & never sitting down a bit to have a chat  Maybe my parents, after decades of marriage, should divorce!! What an eye opener
> 
> That's not really refined, but I wouldn't say that it's vulgar, just very colloquial or humorous, depending on the tone of course
> 
> (sorry, that doesn't help much  )


Well, I guess your father tries to be funny and says that ironically. It's rude anyway, whether you hear it everyday or not.


----------



## panzemeyer

Shang Qin Li said:


> But I would never tell her (or anyone else) "pose ton cul....." There are degrees, levels of speech, that one has to be careful of.


Yup. Something's wrong with the request. You wouldn't imagine hearing "pose ton cul ma poulette" anywhere else than a bar where a drunkard tries to get a girl's attention. Not in the context described by the topic starter. 

Plus, "sit yourself down" is too soft. No doubt about that.


----------



## Shang Qin Li

panzemeyer said:


> Yup. Something's wrong with the request. You wouldn't imagine hearing "pose ton cul ma poulette" anywhere else than a bar where a drunkard tries to get a girl's attention. Not in the context described by the topic starter.
> 
> Plus, "sit yourself down" is too soft. No doubt about that.


 
Quuite. That's why I suggested "take a pew", but nobody seems to like that expression. So I am short of ideas, now


----------



## Topsie

Shang Qin Li said:


> Quuite. That's why I suggested "take a pew", but nobody seems to like that expression. So I am short of ideas, now



"Grab a pew, darlin'!" seems a fit translation IMHO


----------



## Shang Qin Li

Topsie said:


> "Grab a pew, darlin'!" seems a fit translation IMHO


 
Very sorry, BUT you DON'T GRAB A PEW. Bear in mind that a pew is a long bench. "Take a pew" means "choose the pew you want and sit on it". By extension, it simply means "sit down" (whether on a chair, or sofa..)


----------



## sam's mum

I still like _park your bum_, but how about _take the weight off your feet?_ It is a little rude, implying that there may be a little too much weight involved...


----------



## Shang Qin Li

sam's mum said:


> I still like _park your bum_, but how about _take the weight off your feet?_ It is a little rude, implying that there may be a little too much weight involved...


 
"_park your bum_"... anywhere you can find room for it "_and "just belt up_". Yes;  in this case that's what I would say.
"_take the weight off your feet_" would sound offensive (well, at least I think so)...especially if the person was obese...


----------

